# tote tank???



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i would like to put a littlepond in this year, but dont know what to do about the winter months, i dont really want to go out and spend another couple hundreds bucks on a tank just for it to get used a few months out of the year.
so i did some looking and discovered tote tanks(thank you chataquariums)
so how long can i keep goldfish in a tote??? 
if id did get goldfish i wold go out and buy the biggest dern tub out there.
i have a big tub now(about seventy usG) but i wouldent trust to put fish in it any tips/input/help???


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The tote tanks I am familiar with are for RV/campers, and they are not designed for easy use of cleaning and feeding a fish. 

On the other hand if you are referring to Rubbermaid or other general storage totes being used for a temp aquarium they should be fine. You just need to be sure that they can support that kind of water weight pressures for whatever length of time. 

People have used many things for winter tanks. 55 gallon food grade drums, small kiddie wading pools, storage containers, etc... Just be sure it is made out of a semi tough material that will hold up with water in it.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

a few stores around here sell long, short totes, tall skinny totes, fat wide totes.
as long as i get a big enough one i am sure the fish will think its a pond.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Those kinds of storage totes should be fine. Put a piece of carpet and plywood beneath it so it dosent get to cold being on the concrete floor and you should be fine.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

thank ya...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Also sometimes really big totes(77 liters for example) tend to stretch out sideways. We use totes as rain barrels.
We find if you go to the dollar store and pick up some luggage straps and wrap them arround them they hold up and in shape better.
wrap it top and bottom,Not around.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

we just got a big rubbermaid water trough. it is about 6 feet diameter, and 3 feet deep. was about $160


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

SunPets has lots of fish in huge rubbermaid containers (the gray stuff)


----------

